# Sulcata Nose Blocked



## Franceso Torti (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

last week I just got myself a baby Sulcata.

Immediately after that, it started raining for three days non stop. And after the bout of rain, the tortoise became very lethargic and refused to eat. The eyes was constantly shut and it refused to eat and poop.

So I started reading what I can do. So I went and bought sweet potatoes gerber baby food and do twice daily soaks and I went and got a UVA and UVB light. After 2 intensive days of soaks, it started to show more energy. And on the third day, it started eating. And today is the third day and he is eating a lot and it finally pooped!

However, I realised that looking closely, one of the nostril is blocked, meaning I can't see the whole. I have been dripping saline solution twice daily but it is still not clearing. I have this urge to use something to poke but I know I shouldn't do it. However I keep thinking if it's dried up, how can it ever be cleared? And the tricky thing is, I am living in a place where Sulcata is not really, errr. legal and so I can't even take it to the vet. So if anyone out there knows how to clear his nose, please do tell me how!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Franceso Torti:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

Another baby food success story! I love it!!!

If you have a steady hand, and you think you can probe without hurting the baby, its ok to give it a try. Something else you can try is to buy some sterile saline solution and a small syringe (without the needle). Sometimes you can even buy the saline solution in a squeeze bottle, which is better than the syringe method. Squeeze the saline solution into the nostril. You can squeeze with a bit of force, not to calmly, or you won't dislodge whatever is stuck there. Don't worry about getting it in the lungs, because the nostrils don't go down into the lungs, they terminate in the roof of the mouth. Sometimes just soaking in warm water will help to dislodge and clear the nares too.

Good luck with your baby.


----------



## Franceso Torti (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Emy,

Thanks! I managed to do it with one bristle from a toothbrush. And now it's very active!

And I remember I saw this argument on the fact that there is no scientific explanation why the baby food thing works with the reasoning that a reptile's skin is not porous. Then immediately the next day, I saw a Vet recommending it, with the explanation that when you soak for like an hour each time, the vitamin actually goes up the rear end and is absorbed from there. So then it all makes sense. Sick tortoise don't poop because they actually re-absorb their poops which contains nutrients. So I guess it's the same concept.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 27, 2012)

Glad your little guy is doing better! What country are you located in?


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2012)

Where was the tortoise while it was raining outside? Do you think the rainy weather had something to do with the tortoise getting sick?


----------



## Franceso Torti (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes I suspect so. I live in Asia where the rain can go on from morning to night for three straight days!


----------

